# Switching from Eircom to Vodafone -



## walsh101 (22 Oct 2009)

I need to get broadband at home and Vodafone are offering a good value phone and broadband package for €45 per month whereas Eircom's similar package is €52 per month. I've never switched providers before and am wondering is therer much hassle in doing so and how long it all takes. Or can anyone advise on better options.


----------



## chris20051 (22 Oct 2009)

walsh101 said:


> I need to get broadband at home and Vodafone are offering a good value phone and broadband package for €45 per month whereas Eircom's similar package is €52 per month. I've never switched providers before and am wondering is therer much hassle in doing so and how long it all takes. Or can anyone advise on better options.


 

Not being funny or maybe it was just me, I switched to Vodfone, couldn't get Broadband, cancelled same week but only Friday last three months later they stopped sending me bills and finally disconnected the line, I had to speak to COMREG 3 or 4 times.

Vodafone are not worth it, but as I said maybe it was just me.

Does Eircom not have a new package for €47.00 per month?


----------



## walsh101 (22 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the reply, the €47 package is only for off peak calls and I want one for anytime calls. 

I was wondering if it would be worth my while to wait and see Imagine's new deal which is supposed to come out in Jan of next year as its meant to be twice as fast and cheaper than any other provider. Anyone any views on this.


----------



## Marietta (22 Oct 2009)

vodafone customer service used to be ok but now i find it dreadful. You would be better off to wait until imagine bring out their deals in the new year. Vodafone advertising mad at the moment and trying to rope in as many new customers as possible plus signing then up for 12 month contract before imagine bring out their(hopfully) cut price bundles


----------



## pauly (12 Nov 2009)

I moved from to Vodafone recently and had no issues. I had heard of a few other people having niggles but then again you never hear the good stories.


----------



## tallpaul (16 Nov 2009)

pauly said:


> I moved from to Vodafone recently and had no issues. I had heard of a few other people having niggles but then again you never hear the good stories.


 
True. Switched over recently and the service with my old ISP expired yesterday. Hadn't got my new router from Vodafone yet and was having problems using my old one. My wife rang this morning to explain the situation and the support line said that they would ring this evening at 7pm to talk me through the changes. 

Promptly at 7 (three minutes early actually) received a phonecall from Vodafone who patiently walked me through the (now obvious) changes. 

Splendid customer service and a good start. Credit where credit is due.


----------



## caramc (16 Nov 2009)

Changed from Eircom to Vodafone and had no problems in switch. Did take a long time for switch to happen but was advised this at time of order.
Enjoying savings now and highly recommend it. My Eircom days are numbered as I have been ripped off long enough and advise everyone to shop around as Eircom are expensive compared to other Broadband providers.


----------

